# CUB launches new Crown Golden Ale



## carniebrew (30/6/14)

<sigh>

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2014/06/cub-launches-new-crown-golden-ale/


----------



## Spiesy (30/6/14)

Sounds like Crown Lager Ale with some Galaxy.


----------



## The Village Idiot (30/6/14)

Sounds like another piss weak attempt by the Mega Brewers at making beer. Tried Tooheys Flag Ale the other day at one of the local pubs(I really don't know why) ...... and :icon_vomit: would have tipped it out if I brewed it.... nothing good to say.


----------



## Bribie G (30/6/14)

Flag ale, wow, haven't had one of those since I had brown hair. I expect it's a brand name retention exercise like CUB do from time to time, although the last couple of CUB rebrews of Brisbane Bitter and Bulimba Gold Top were pretty authentic (I still remember them from the 70s). Might hunt up a six of the Flag if it's available round here.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/6/14)

I had a read of the article...

Here is a Teanslation.

Waffle,waffle,marketing,waffle,waffle, bullshit,waffle,waffle,hipsters,waffle,waffle,waffle,marketing bullshit, waffle,waffle,hipsters,waffle,waffle


----------



## smokenmirraz (30/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I had a read of the article...
> 
> Here is a Teanslation.
> 
> Waffle,waffle,marketing,waffle,waffle, bullshit,waffle,waffle,hipsters,waffle,waffle,waffle,marketing bullshit, waffle,waffle,hipsters,waffle,waffle


I'm impressed that you read that much of the article!


----------



## jaypes (30/6/14)

Nice - another version of the $51 fizzy dishwater


----------



## manticle (30/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I had a read of the article...
> Here is a Teanslation.
> Waffle,waffle,marketing,waffle,waffle, bullshit,waffle,waffle,hipsters,waffle,waffle,waffle,marketing bullshit, waffle,waffle,hipsters,waffle,waffle


Hipsters drink pabst blue ribbon in an attempt to be ironic.
Sorry, I mean "ironic".


----------



## JDW81 (30/6/14)

manticle said:


> Hipsters drink pabst blue ribbon in an attempt to be ironic.
> Sorry, I mean "ironic".


OT.

PBR is fine when you drink it ice cold, on the back of a boat in the middle of a US summer, and only pay $18 a box for it, very hard to replicate those ideal conditions here.

JD


----------



## The Village Idiot (30/6/14)

Bribie G said:


> Flag ale, wow, haven't had one of those since I had brown hair. I expect it's a brand name retention exercise like CUB do from time to time, although the last couple of CUB rebrews of Brisbane Bitter and Bulimba Gold Top were pretty authentic (I still remember them from the 70s). Might hunt up a six of the Flag if it's available round here.


Methinks the memories of your hair are better than your taste.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/6/14)

semi-related, here's a good interview with the new CUB marketing director: http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2014/05/radio-brews-news-puts-the-pod-into-podcast/


----------



## CrookedFingers (30/6/14)

Still gonna try it.
Might be nice ?!


CF


----------



## Batz (30/6/14)

It's getting Crown Lager and other drinkers to try something a little different. Only good can come of this. Heads up from me :super:

Batz


----------



## Beertard (30/6/14)

Mmmm waffles


----------



## bradsbrew (30/6/14)

Batz said:


> It's getting Crown Lager and other drinkers to try something a little different. Only good can come of this. Heads up from me :super:
> 
> Batz


Exactly Batz. Crownies has the high stigma attached to it of being the premium aussie beer. Hopefully it will capture the attention of this market.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/6/14)

its my new go to beer :drinks:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/6/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Crownies has the high stigma attached to it of being the premium aussie beer.


I didnt know you where in marketing.


----------



## bradsbrew (30/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I didnt know you where in marketing.


Cmon Stu, your a tradie. You should know the value of a carton of crownies over a standard carton. I just dont have the heart to tell people when they suprise me with a carton of crownies to show how happy they are. Crownies equal a happy client.


----------



## slcmorro (30/6/14)

I'll try it. Can;t bash something you haven't tried before. You blokes... you...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/6/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Cmon Stu, your a tradie. You should know the value of a carton of crownies over a standard carton. I just dont have the heart to tell people when they suprise me with a carton of crownies to show how happy they are. Crownies equal a happy client.


I allways ask for Coopers Red. And the quality of the job increases accordingly.


----------



## Phoney (30/6/14)

We had a bit of a party for SWMBO's birthday a month or so ago. We made it very clear on the invite that there will be three craft beers and one cider on tap, and that BYO is absolutely not necessary, unless you drink spirits or wine.

Would you believe someone brought along a six pack of crownies, and left them in our fridge. I was insulted. I'm still unsure as to what to do with them.


----------



## CrookedFingers (30/6/14)

I am looking forward to trying it.
To be honest, at the end of a long day of hard work, especially in summer, I'll knock a couple of anything off !



CF


----------



## TheWiggman (30/6/14)

I've never heard it better put than in an orientation package I got when starting uni. Crown is "the beer to be seen drinking". It has a certain stigma attached. That's consistent with the use of the word 'brand' in that article about, what, 30 times? 
I suppose they're in the business of selling beer so if the brand comes first and the beer second, so be it. Who knows, it could be alright.


----------



## pedleyr (30/6/14)

Phoney said:


> We had a bit of a party for SWMBO's birthday a month or so ago. We made it very clear on the invite that there will be three craft beers and one cider on tap, and that BYO is absolutely not necessary, unless you drink spirits or wine.
> 
> Would you believe someone brought along a six pack of crownies, and left them in our fridge. I was insulted. I'm still unsure as to what to do with them.


Not sure if I'd be insulted by someone trying to offer what they thought was a kind gesture. 

If anything I'd be flattered that they obviously enjoyed your beer more than the Crownies.


----------



## heshtek (30/6/14)

Hopefully it will actually taste different from all the other CUB beers (which seem to be the same beer with a different label).


----------



## manticle (30/6/14)

Rubbish. Abbotsford invalid tastes completely different from Melbourne bitter.


----------



## heshtek (30/6/14)

Also wow I just realized I went to school with that Richard Oppy guy (General manager). Maybe I can scab some beer off him.


----------



## MarkyMark (30/6/14)

Phoney said:


> We had a bit of a party for SWMBO's birthday a month or so ago. We made it very clear on the invite that there will be three craft beers and one cider on tap, and that BYO is absolutely not necessary, unless you drink spirits or wine.
> 
> Would you believe someone brought along a six pack of crownies, and left them in our fridge. I was insulted. I'm still unsure as to what to do with them.


Use it kill snails (in a saucer in the vegie patch) or serve to people you don't like who drop in.


----------



## JDW81 (30/6/14)

manticle said:


> Rubbish. Abbotsford invalid tastes completely different from Melbourne bitter.


And I would happily drink both of those beers if they were presented to me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/6/14)

Mmm...Invalide Stout.


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/6/14)

Id say that I would have one or 2 to see how much effort they really put into making and ALE. :unsure:

They know that within 10-15yrs the craft beer market will be a strong force and the culture will have changed forever, that is when they will either start buying out the best brewery's of Australia or actually get serious about crafting beer for the modern day drinkers.

Lagers have there place and I too will enjoy a beer with a mate but at the end of the day or maybe the decade, Craft Beer will be King!

With or without them, Craft Beer will be King!


----------



## Bribie G (1/7/14)

Friend's cousin came over from Holland for a few weeks recently. She's a beer drinker and normally drinks Leffe and other Belgian imports at home, or Dutch Heineken when out at a pub over there. She bought a carton of Crown lager to try it (after being strenuously warned off VB) and she proclaimed it a very pleasant beer, would drink it at home if available. I bought her a schooner of Tooheys New at the club and she nearly spat it out over the pokie screens.

How the others see us.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/7/14)

^ Was probably the new Crown Lager. All grain, with actual hops now.


----------



## Bribie G (1/7/14)

Didn't get to try any, they took it up to Byron for a family reunion, might try a six myself.


----------



## manticle (1/7/14)

JDW81 said:


> And I would happily drink both of those beers if they were presented to me.


Me too. Invalid is a good stout, melbourne a good bbq beer on a hot day.


----------



## Dave70 (1/7/14)

TheWiggman said:


> I've never heard it better put than in an orientation package I got when starting uni. *Crown is "the beer to be seen drinking". It has a certain stigma attached*. That's consistent with the use of the word 'brand' in that article about, what, 30 times?
> I suppose they're in the business of selling beer so if the brand comes first and the beer second, so be it. Who knows, it could be alright.


They got that right.
Whenever I think of yobbos at horse race meetings or wedding receptions, I think 'Crownies'.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/7/14)

Crown Lager is the beer bogans drink at special occasions.


----------



## Dave70 (1/7/14)

* This combines to deliver a refined and easy drinking ale that is suitable for any occasion.*

Apparently now, suitable for* any* occasion.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/7/14)

Sounds sofisticamated.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/7/14)

Mowing the lawn? Crown Golden Ale.
Taking a dump? Crown Golden Ale.
Watching Ready Steady Cook? Crown Golden Ale.


----------



## lukiferj (1/7/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Mowing the lawn? Crown Golden Ale.
> Taking a dump? Crown Golden Ale.
> Watching Ready Steady Cook? Crown Golden Ale.


Perfect


----------



## Bribie G (1/7/14)

An easy drinking beer? maybe as opposed to VB that is a difficult drinking beer.


----------



## lukiferj (1/7/14)

Something different to force down when stuck in a corporate box full of great food and shit beers.


----------



## barls (1/7/14)

tried it today and im still looking for the galaxy in there.


----------



## GalBrew (1/7/14)

Call me crazy, but I am mildly curious to see their take on a 'golden ale'.


----------



## Dan Pratt (1/7/14)

barls said:


> tried it today and im still looking for the galaxy in there.


from the sounds if this they have made another beer that they would consider to be market friendly and just what beer drinkers want, typical CUB.


----------



## bradsbrew (2/7/14)

I'd be suprised if its even an ale. Wouldnt so no to one, wouldnt buy another 6er either.


----------



## danestead (2/7/14)

So my bet is that it will be a faux ale with lager yeast. All dried out , thin mouthfeel and crisp finish with no aroma or hop flavour. A bit like cascade pale ale.

If im wrong ill happily try one and good on them.


----------



## Not For Horses (2/7/14)

I guess we know now why crown was bidding on that charity auction HPA were holding a few months back.


----------



## Bribie G (2/7/14)

danestead said:


> So my bet is that it will be a faux ale with lager yeast. All dried out , thin mouthfeel and crisp finish with no aroma or hop flavour. A bit like cascade pale ale.
> 
> If im wrong ill happily try one and good on them.


I find Cascade pale "ale" to be a quite rich, smooth and malty drop with a subtle hop finish, a bready rather than a crisp finish. And still 5%


----------



## danestead (2/7/14)

Bribie G said:


> I find Cascade pale "ale" to be a quite rich, smooth and malty drop with a subtle hop finish, a bready rather than a crisp finish. And still 5%


I found it lacked the hop flavour I expect from a pale ale and was in general lacking any excitement. Label it as a different style and my opinion would likely b different. It just wasn't what I expect a pale ale to be and when I read that it was made with a lager yeast, it didn't surprise me.


----------



## bradsbrew (2/7/14)

danestead said:


> So my bet is that it will be a faux ale with lager yeast. All dried out , thin mouthfeel and crisp finish with no aroma or hop flavour. A bit like cascade pale ale.
> 
> If im wrong ill happily try one and good on them.


It tastes like crown lager, well as i remember it anyway. Might just buy a bottle of crown and do a side by side.


----------



## indica86 (2/7/14)

I remember the days of Crownies, I'd drink them in nightclubs in the early nineties, that were the cool thing then.


----------



## danestead (2/7/14)

Bribie G said:


> I find Cascade pale "ale" to be a quite rich, smooth and malty drop with a subtle hop finish, a bready rather than a crisp finish. And still 5%


I stand corrected bribie. I've found a copy of the aabc style guidelines which defines an Aussie pale ale. It sounds like it hits the mark on most accounts of what u and I have described. Highly attentuative, low aroma blah blah blah. Not my preferred style of pale ale but anyway it's still interesting to see what this 'golden' ale is like. I'm not aware there is a category for that though so it's hard to judge it based on a guideline hence leaving personal preference aside.


----------



## Vini2ton (2/7/14)

I reckon any attempt by the big brewers to improve variety and quality of their beers should be applauded.Back in the 70s I moved to Adelaide and had the choice of Southwark or Westend.Still traumatised.


----------



## indica86 (2/7/14)

Vini2ton said:


> I reckon any attempt by the big brewers to improve variety and quality of their beers should be applauded.Back in the 70s I moved to Adelaide and had the choice of Southwark or Westend.Still traumatised.


Coopers was there. And still is.


----------



## DU99 (2/7/14)

:icon_offtopic: Foster's export stout i liked..


----------



## Vini2ton (2/7/14)

indica86 said:


> Coopers was there. And still is.


True,it's years ago.Beers state to state back then had marked differences.I probably spat out coopers and called it nanny goats piss because it tasted different to Melbourne Bitter or Abbots Lager.Parochial nuances.But really,southwaaaarrk.


----------



## indica86 (2/7/14)

Suth - ick was how it was pronounced.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/7/14)

I remember many years ago the local bottleshop got in a pallet of West End Export longnecks....it was going cheap..but it wasnt to bad...was better than VB...


----------



## CrookedFingers (2/7/14)

Had one. I like it.
It has a sweetness kinda like an extract beer, a good extract beer. 
Or like a brew with a high addition of crystal malts.
I am no good at telling what yeast is used, I can kinda pick out the hops though.
I like the bitterness level, and although there is no massive hit of the fruit that I like about galaxy, I can still tell it is there. It's rather pleasant.
I would happily drink more of these.
The only catch is ......it is around the same price per sixer or carton as most craft beers, and I would rather drink something that seems to have been made with more love !!....and lots more hops !!!!!
But thanks CUB, this works for me.

CF


----------



## rbtmc (2/7/14)

Yeah I'd rather support the microbreweries. When I'm not busy drinking my homebrew. 
OT: I've had a Southwark Stout and recall it being a good beer.


----------



## DU99 (7/7/14)

Friend left a six pack for a job i did for him..finally got one out of the fridge.No aroma,very light in colour,hop flavour ????.very little lacing.there's better microbrew.


----------



## GalBrew (7/7/14)

I had some over the weekend. Not great, but conversely not bad either. But for the price you can definitely get better!


----------



## SJW (7/7/14)

I would like to give it a crack if I ever run out of my beer.


----------



## gsouth82 (7/7/14)

Worst 22 bucks I've spent...


----------



## Bribie G (7/7/14)

They run West End up to Alice Springs, had a few pints at the Bowls Club - definitely better than VB.

Out of interest I bought a six of Crown Regular a few days ago. Nice inoffensive lager with no cats piss or metallic twang.


----------



## GalBrew (7/7/14)

I also had a regular Crownie over the weekend, is it just me or have they toned down the bitterness a little?


----------



## sp0rk (8/7/14)

https://www.danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_790721?link=cta&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_source=email&utm_campaign=20140708_CrownGoldenAleEDM
Wow, the reviews sure do sell it...


----------



## soundawake (8/7/14)

Yeah I tried it with a mate the other day after we had mashed in, my mate took a sip and said 'where's the flavour?'

I took a sip and said 'yeah, where the **** is the flavour??' it was like drinking soda water. They said there's Galaxy in there, must be homeopathic amounts as we just could not detect any. 

also OT, yes, Southwark Old Stout is excellent. It rates 96/100 on Ratebeer which is very very good indeed.


----------



## Florian (8/7/14)

FIL proudly handed me one at the beach on Saturday. quickly skulled my xxxx gold to make room for the golden ale.

good beer for the occasion, being fairly hot and all, and if given a choice between the two beers I know which one I reach for first.

FIL liked it too, so looks like I'll be having a few more of those when they drop around to our place. it's a pleasant change to the regular crownies he usually brings over when he feels he needs to 'reimburse' me for drinking my beer on tap.


----------



## ian4379 (10/7/14)

i had one today, for half the stubbie all i was thinking was that it tastes like a crownie, towards the end after my brain had gotten over the CUB taste i started to taste a little golden ale style. i'd rather drink a quick cheap extract ale.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (11/7/14)

Flying down to Melbourne tonight. I saw the other day they have these in the lounge at the airport...after reading this thread I'm not sure whether to even try a free one. Not that there's a lot of other competition in the fridge there.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/7/14)

free beer though.


----------



## gsouth82 (11/7/14)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Flying down to Melbourne tonight. I saw the other day they have these in the lounge at the airport...after reading this thread I'm not sure whether to even try a free one. Not that there's a lot of other competition in the fridge there.


Definitely try one for free. Then you wont feel ripped off like me!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (11/7/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> free beer though.


Absolutely, and I plan to knock off work early so I can savour guzzle as many free beers as possible.


----------



## Dave70 (11/7/14)

sp0rk said:


> https://www.danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_790721?link=cta&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_source=email&utm_campaign=20140708_CrownGoldenAleEDM
> Wow, the reviews sure do sell it...


5 enjoyment dots from *Dazman*. Would drink again and recommend to friend. 




8 July 2014
















Dazman

Perth, Australia
Age: 60+
Gender: Male








Enjoyment 








Value For Money 












I don't know how the reviews rate this beer so lowly, must be that only those who did not like it have taken the time to write a review. I bought this beer just recently having previously tried Crown Lager. I was pleasantly surprised and to me this beer was enjoying to drink. Will definitely purchase more.




I would recommend this to a friend!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/7/14)

maybe Dazman has only recently discovered that beer itself is inherently enjoyable to drink.


----------



## TheWiggman (11/7/14)

I think you mean inherently 'enjoying' to drink.


----------



## Dave70 (11/7/14)

So like, whats better? Dots, stars or green ticks?


----------



## Vini2ton (1/8/14)

This beer was thoroughly underwhelming and after purchasing a 6pack last week I have only consumed 2 of the said beverage. Do I detect some manky T-58? I won't waste breathe talking about any hop profile. I did expect better, I don't know why.


----------



## Tahoose (1/8/14)

Had this at the footy a few weeks ago, glad I only bought a bottle and didn't go to shop and buy a six pack... I'm going to say I would rather a normal crownie first..


----------



## Florian (16/8/14)

Attempting a 'clone' today for FIL's 60th (I think).

BB Pale

POR for bittering and a touch of Galaxy late, to about 20 IBU.

Sounds alright? Any chrystal malts?

US-05 or S-189?


----------



## Pogierob (16/8/14)

Spiesy said:


> Sounds like Crown Lager Ale with some Galaxy.


I tried one the other day and this is pretty much how it tasted. I won't be going back for more unless I'm passed one. It would be rude to decline.


----------



## rosshorne (16/8/14)

I received a free Crown Golden Ale from work. As I was studying for the BJCP exam I decided to score it. Maybe 20 points I thought. 

I ended up giving it 40 points out of 50. I found it a tasty beer with a nice, albeit mild, balance between hops and malt. 

My last sip had warmed from its 3C serving temperature and yielded even more flavour and complexity. 

By the way, I am the guy that drinks water instead of Crown Lager when out and about.


----------



## Vini2ton (16/8/14)

I bought a 6pack out of curiosity, gotta be 4 weeks ago. I've still got 3 left. Says it all I reckon.


----------



## yum beer (16/8/14)

I was not impressed with this offering from CUB. Thanks for the effort guys but I think its time to focus on making beer instead of advertising campaigns.
Dull and tasteless, sorry there was taste, very much like they used mouldy stale grain....maybe that fella on telly isn't a real good barley farmer.


----------



## Vini2ton (16/8/14)

Great Australian Rules pedigree though.


----------



## Mr B (16/8/14)

Phoney said:


> We had a bit of a party for SWMBO's birthday a month or so ago. We made it very clear on the invite that there will be three craft beers and one cider on tap, and that BYO is absolutely not necessary, unless you drink spirits or wine.
> 
> Would you believe someone brought along a six pack of crownies, and left them in our fridge. I was insulted. I'm still unsure as to what to do with them.



"Party, don't have to bring a thing"

Bloke "Arr, SWEET"

SWMBO "We HAVE to bring SOMETHING"

BLoke "............."

SWMBO "What would other people bring"

Bloke "Well there's this new...., it might be alright"


Nuff said


----------



## Mr B (16/8/14)

Hmm, that comes out a bit sexist.

But its not

You know the add?

Its a joke and all

Whilst I haven't tried these particular golden ales, I always find it a bit awkward to be in pub shouts - New. New, VB, New, VB....Errm, Coopers or James Squire if they have it please..........


----------



## huez (16/8/14)

rosshorne said:


> I received a free Crown Golden Ale from work. As I was studying for the BJCP exam I decided to score it. Maybe 20 points I thought.
> 
> I ended up giving it 40 points out of 50. I found it a tasty beer with a nice, albeit mild, balance between hops and malt.
> 
> ...


i hope you score one of my beers in a competition one day.......


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (16/8/14)

rosshorne said:


> I received a free Crown Golden Ale from work. As I was studying for the BJCP exam I decided to score it. Maybe 20 points I thought.
> 
> I ended up giving it 40 points out of 50. I found it a tasty beer with a nice, albeit mild, balance between hops and malt.
> 
> ...


What style did you score it against?


----------



## rosshorne (17/8/14)

Blonde


----------



## Philthy79 (17/8/14)

Florian said:


> Attempting a 'clone' today for FIL's 60th (I think).
> 
> BB Pale
> 
> ...



Probably a bit late, but I would go for S-189 out of the two..


----------



## Florian (17/8/14)

not too late, haven't actually brewed yet, weather was too ugly yesterday.


----------

